
V Is for Vvork in Progress - speps
https://christine.website/blog/v-vvork-in-progress-2020-01-03
======
st3fan
How about instead of shooting projects down, contribute to them to make them
better.

~~~
isthisnagee
It's perfectly fine to critique without contributing. You'll also notice this:

> I can’t open issues myself because I’ve been banned from the V issue
> tracker, or I would have already.

Also this from their previous article on V:

> I hope this feedback can help make V a productive tool for programming. It’s
> a shame it seems to have been hyped so much for comparatively so little as a
> result. The developer has been hyping and selling this language like it’s
> the new sliced bread. It is not. This is a very alpha product. I bet you
> could use it for productive development as is if you really stuck your head
> into it, but as it stands I recommend against using it for anything.

~~~
st3fan
It is called "burning bridges".

~~~
wishinghand
That comment being quoted is not burning a bridge unless the author of V is
overly sensitive and doesn't have experience in handling critique.

